# solid silver walking stick



## shanew (May 26, 2013)

hi everyone

could I get some help on this stick its solid silver 1.46kg of silver and I don't know what the text on the side is its looks very old and has a lot of were but still is a very beautiful item I think

any help would be great


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorry, I can't help you -- but it looks like something that should show up on antiques road show. Have you had an antique dealer look at it?


----------



## shanew (May 26, 2013)

no note yet trying to work out what it says first


----------



## shanew (May 26, 2013)

must have been some one important I think


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

shanew said:


> must have been some one important I think


I don't know anything about that culture, but I agree, a peasant working in the rice paddy all day wouldn't likely own such a treasure.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CAS said:


> shanew said:
> 
> 
> > must have been some one important I think
> ...


The script, if that is what it is, does not look oriental. I'll admit that the double headed dragon looks like an oriental theme, but the writing doesn't look it. I'm not sure from the picture that it is even writing -- it also looks serpentine!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Rad said:


> CAS said:
> 
> 
> > shanew said:
> ...


I'll bet it is Norse! ;-)

Just kidding. But................


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I see that some of the pics show the object as colored green, but others show it as both "shiny" and black. Am I right in assuming you cleaned it?

Probably not pure silver, that would be too soft. Probably a silver/copper alloy. Old silver w. copper is usually black. (put it in a bag w. some slightly cooked cabbage. If the shiny goes away over night, its a silver/copper alloy.)

I am not an art historian or curator, but did spend most of my life working in an art museum handling quite a large amount of stuff. The piece looks south east asian, and some of the characters look Khmer. Google khmer - Thai - burmese - balinese - etc script. See if you can find matches. Chinese dragons usually have deer horns on their heads. This one looks like it has a hat. I've seen Javanese dragons w. crowns on. Nothing I'm really familiar w., but maybe those are some leads.


----------



## shanew (May 26, 2013)

gdenby you are right with the mix tested 60% silver 35%copper 2%mn if that helps


----------

